# Windwalkers Vermilion



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Never done a project log before so feel free to tell me if I am on the road to ruin. Comments are welcome as well as questions.
First up ... what I have going on:









This is what is done:
1 Reg Predator
15 Termies: 1 w/Heavy Flamer 1 w/Cyclone 5 w/LC
18 Reg. Assault squad 
1 RAS sarge w/PW 1 w/pf&MB
5 man Scout squad
14 Tactical marines
5 Tac. marine sarge with chainsword
2 Tac. flamers 1 plasma 1 meltagun
5 Sang. Priest all with PW and JP
1 Capt. with PW and Stormbolter
1 Kit bashed Shrike
Mephiston
5 Man Honour guard all with PW

What I am working on now:
























I am nearly done with the Land Raider. I will finish the right sponson this week and cement it in.









My Sang. Priests ... I am very happy with them as they turned out about as well as I could hope. This one is my favorite.








I got the idea for the lava blade from The Wraithlord. I came across it via Varakir as he does amazing work on Sallies.
Glowing blades

And Mephiston:








I actually painted him in one 8 hour span ... I had him all put together and primed black but when I was working on him I was in such a groove that I did not want to stop. I think he turned out well.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

what kind of paint do you use?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

GW Blood Red washed with Devlan Mud for the infantry and on the Mechanized stuff I use GW Red Gore. I also use Bleached Bone for the shoulder pads. Everything I have paint-wise is GW except the clearcoat which is Krylon Satin finish ... makes it look wet.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

that's a lovely finish on the landraider - loving the colour scheme. looks like it could have used a bit more highlighting though...

all the same, an excellent looking force. good show :grin:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

The lava blades look very cool, mephiston is lookin' pretty good to. As was already mentioned, your vehicles look a little bit flat, you could easily solve this by just blacklining a little bit (i.e. painting thin black, or other dark color, in the crevasses), its very simple and fairly fast. Also, a little highlighting on the basic marines would liven up the force a bit, just going over the higher areas with blood red again would work just fine. Overall, a solid lookin' army. Good work!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys ... I went ahead and satin finished them rather than out hard lines on them. This gives them the wet look and puts a hard line on them that changes at all times with the persons perspective as they are viewed ... and it's less work.:grin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally got back into the cubby hole of painting and started working on my RAS Sarges. They all have PW and Melta bombs on them. I basecoated many of the guys I have been working on so forgive me for not taking pics as I put them together.









Now these are a WIP so I will get more stuff up by the end of the week.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I got one of the Sargeants done ... here he is.
































Renuo is naturally Latin, means to deny or reject.
My freehand artwork blows goats but I am getting better. Lettering is not much of a problem it is that fucking raven. I always joke about how my artistic skills are so bad that I would fuck up stick figures and that damn raven proves it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm usually not a fan of Satin finished models however I actually think these look quite nice. Good job


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

In terms of personal preference, the varnish is too gloss for my tastes.

I understand what you said before; that it gives a highligh from the natural light through normal reflection from the mini but in terms of mini painting, you'll get better results from painted highlights and a more matte varnish.

I hear you on the time-sink front, maybe have a go on some character/special models and see what you can achieve, based on what you've done so far you definitely have the basics down


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I got another Sarge done and rather than try to fight with that damn raven I thought I would look elsewhere for inspiration. And I found it ...


























Now some may know some may not, (quite possibly due to my atrocious painting skills), that would be a Harley Davidson Bar and Shield. The 105 in the B&S is for 105th anniversary, and FLHTCU is a nomenclature for HD. Here is an FLHTCU that is also a 105th anniversary edition Harley ... and is also mine:biggrin: ... I love this bike.








a close up of the B&S.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

what glaze did you use, it's shiny!:stinker:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Krylon satin finish ... the flash makes it look shinier than what it really is.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice bike, my dad rides a 1200 Sportster. Also, complimenting the Harley marine.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> ...Krylon Satin finish ... makes it look wet.


If you asre going for a bloody look (I assume that is why you like it wet), then it might benefit from matte areas to set it off.

Maybe leave the red satin and the bone matte?



Talthewicked said:


>


I really like the shading the in folds of the banner.

I also have problems with freehand banners. I found painting the symbol two or three times on a piece of paper helped; if you paint the paper the base colour of the banner first you can even see how it looks. Once you have it painted to your satisfaction on paper you can gently bend the paper so you can see how the symbol moves across folds.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting ... had not thought of that ... I will try that next time.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, real life has given me a small break for the time being so I got some more guys done. I must warn you that I have a fucked up sense of humor, or so the War Department (my wife's nickname) says. Without further ado:



















Not real happy with the Power sword on him but ... oh well.




























I did like the turnout on his sword though. Now this guy ... I could not help myself. I mean... it's little army men, with a smiley face ... shot ... bleeding. Well, I thought it was funny, and so did my buddies. The War Department thought it was stupid. Twat. I still love her though.

My brother asked me to make a marine in " His Image " and I swear I am not making this up, his name is Leroy, and I just could not help myself. I present to you ... Leroy the space marine drunkard ... should have been a space wolf.




























:laugh:=me
:shok:=him


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I finally got some time to get some shit done ... I finished 4 RAS melta gun guys ... 4 more to do.




























I have to say that I really like the way the middle left guy turned out. I ended up using a tactical squad guys arm to give it a bit of a change ... I liked it.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

These guys look really good, but I just have to agree with previous posters that you need to do a matte varnish, then gloss only very specific areas. A fully glossy mini has never been attractive to me personally, and I think once you do it you'll see what we're talking about. The glossed areas will pop out very very well, and it'll bring much more depth to the mini.

Edit: Things like the rocks and the base rim especially... should not shine.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the poses; they look dynamic without going to extremes.

The painting is consistently crisp too.

The only slight niggle I saw was that the transition between bone and black on the shoulder-pad rims is wavery; however, having risked eye-strain on numerous occasions with a tiny brush failing to get the inner line of the rim perfect myself that is a very small issue.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. What I have settled on for my army is this: My SM chapter will all get satin finished and my 'Nids will get matte coated with ard coat on certain areas. I tried to think about the poses that I put the guys in before I glued them, because I kinda want it to be a little realistic.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I have gotten some time after my wife and I had our anniversary and got a little bit more done. These first four are for my RAS that I always take and I put 2 melta guns in each so I needed 8 all together.





































I am very happy with the way that they turned out and started working on some Sang. Guard. I forgot to take picture prior to base coating them and started working on the expansion joints that I paint black. I will try to remember to take pictures while they are still grey from now on.










































I have base coated them with shining gold and am going to wash them with badab black then highlight with shining gold and burnished gold. I think they should turn out well. I have a plan for the wings and will paint them separately as they are to be attached last.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> I... started working on some Sang. Guard....
> 
> I have base coated them with shining gold and am going to wash them with badab black then highlight with shining gold and burnished gold. I think they should turn out well. I have a plan for the wings and will paint them separately as they are to be attached last.


Very impressive gold.

Looking forward ot seeing the wings.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I got a call today and I have to go back to work in the morning. Dirty bastards ... all I want is an honest weeks pay for an honest days work. After getting the call I shagged ass to get just one more guy done. I am happy with him, the wings are not exactly as I had planned but it is very close to what I envisioned. Lack of skill is the issue, can't complain though, very happy with him.

































I primed the wings black and then dry brushed the feathers with shining gold. After that I dry brushed the top with ice blue, on the next set down I used shadow gray, and on the long ones I used chaos black. I wanted the gold to shine through and yet still show a darkening from blue to black. I like it.

Edit: I forgot to mention that I used Gryphon sephia wash on the armor to give it an aged look. Very happy with that.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> ...the wings are not exactly as I had planned but it is very close to what I envisioned.


They are very well done.

I might steal the idea :grin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, it actually looks better in person. You are more than welcome to it Dave.


----------



## tednificent (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey man I am digging that white rhino


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Whilst i'm still not a huge fan of the gloss overall, i have to say that the gold chaps are totally working it :biggrin:

That last chap you posted looks epic mate, my one comment would be that the lightning on the axe needs to come up a few shades brighter but that's about it 

p.s i'll try and get your sig sorted tonight.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Whilst i'm still not a huge fan of the gloss overall, i have to say that the gold chaps are totally working it :biggrin:
> 
> That last chap you posted looks epic mate, my one comment would be that the lightning on the axe needs to come up a few shades brighter but that's about it
> 
> p.s i'll try and get your sig sorted tonight.


Yeah ... I fucked it up when I put it on as I had forgot to wash the damn blade until AFTER I put the ice blue electric stuffy-thingermerbobs. Not a mistake I intend to make again ... oh well you live you learn.:grin:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

These look great man! But I have to ask: Why so glossy!? These would look soooo much better with a matte varnish, and some specific sections glosses. The whole mini glossy makes them look like they are a bit ... wet.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, after working a massive amount of overtime and getting very little time to do anything but sleep, I have finally gotten a few hours of painting in. This young upstart is the result.





































I am hoping to get more done soon but it looks dim. I am working a lot so I get to buy more toys. Here is the list I have to get yet should be about 4 more weeks.
9 Furioso dreads
5 Drop pods
5 Razorbacks
3 Regular Land Raiders
3 Land Raider Crusaders
1 Regular Predator
and 3 Vindicators 
I have got my work cut out for me.:crazy:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Pherion said:


> These look great man! But I have to ask: Why so glossy!? These would look soooo much better with a matte varnish, and some specific sections glosses. The whole mini glossy makes them look like they are a bit ... wet.


That is exactly what I am going for is the wet look. When I see the mini in my minds eye they are walking or landing in the middle of a heavy mist or very light rain. Thats just the way I like them and I really dig the fact that they will work in the rain ... because unlike them, I will not work in the rain ... ever. Perhaps it is because I do not have a jump pack to use when I am putting a couple of beams together 100' off the ground.:laugh:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

More great work there.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Shiny! I like


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I am laid off, yet again, this however does not break my heart. The day I got laid off, they sent people in to take blood samples for LEAD. It would have been nice to know that I was getting lead via the air and through skin contact. FUCK ME, I am so screwed. I have heard that lead can increase your chances of getting Alzheimer's, so I guess when I get older I will get to meet new people everyday.:grin: Oh well, what are you going to do? I got a little bit more work done and have gotten some pics for you.

Now with this guy I had to put some silly Sci-Fi stuff on the script work. Klaatu Barada Necktie? Nickel? You can see it if you look hard. And I will give rep to the first person who can tell me where necktie? nickel thing came from.





































I have started work on my Honour Guard as well. I have a set without JP and need some with to keep up with Mephy ... so here is the color scheme and guys.










My blood Champion with PF and PW. We discussed it where I play and we all agreed that it was good.










The three Honour Guard with PW










And the Sang. Novitiate that I put the little lights and cameras on his JP



















I am hoping that these guys do not take long to paint I will be priming them today and starting work on them quickly.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Well, I am laid off, yet again, this however does not break my heart. The day I got laid off, they sent people in to take blood samples for LEAD. It would have been nice to know that I was getting lead via the air and through skin contact. FUCK ME, I am so screwed. I have heard that lead can increase your chances of getting Alzheimer's, so I guess when I get older I will get to meet new people everyday.:grin:


Double ouch!

My sympathies.



Talthewicked said:


> Now with this guy I had to put some silly Sci-Fi stuff on the script work. Klaatu Barada Necktie? Nickel? You can see it if you look hard. And I will give rep to the first person who can tell me where necktie? nickel thing came from.


The originals phrase "Klaatu barada nikto" is from The Day the Earth Stood Still

"Klaatu... verata... n... Necktie. Nectar. Nickel. Noodle." is from Army of Darkness

Both great films.

And a funny idea for the scroll work.



Talthewicked said:


> My blood Champion with PF and PW. We discussed it where I play and we all agreed that it was good.


Exceptional posing


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

really digging the "wet look" golden boy...when the light bounces off the metallics in photos it just highlights itself! good, solid work.

i think the black marine could definitely use a highlight or two more, he looks a little flat at the moment...

like Dave, i'm also incredibly fond of the PW / PF pose. keep the good stuff coming, sir...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

great stuff, the sang guard is looking really good + rep


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Double ouch!
> 
> My sympathies.
> 
> ...


Thank you ... I love Army of Darkness what a great movie.



aquatic_foible said:


> really digging the "wet look" golden boy...when the light bounces off the metallics in photos it just highlights itself! good, solid work.
> 
> i think the black marine could definitely use a highlight or two more, he looks a little flat at the moment...
> 
> like Dave, i'm also incredibly fond of the PW / PF pose. keep the good stuff coming, sir...


Thanks, I debated quite some time about if I should hack a PW up or not. I found one that had already been ruined and cut the handle off with what was left of the hand. I used the little banner holder that I got with Mephiston and used that as the hilt.



mcmuffin said:


> great stuff, the sang guard is looking really good + rep


Thanks for the comments and the rep guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have put the Hole Stretchers of Rock Band 3 down and got a little bit more done. The last 2 Sanguinary Guard and one of the Honor Guard are finished. Quite happy with the way they turned out.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Loving the minis man! keep up the great work :clapping:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys ... well I got rained out today so I played a little Assassin's Creed Brotherhood. I got a little bored so I picked up the paintbrush again. I finished the Blood Champion in my Honour Guard and I am very happy with him. I tried to get a little bit of the whole "glowing" ball on the end of his PW. Not sure how it will translate in the picture but I am not dissatisfied with it ... it was my first go at it.:wink:




























Here is a close up of the glowing light from the PW on the PF. Let me know what you think and if you see some way to make improvements for future knowledge, that is always welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The illumination on the glove looks good in close-up; however I think that the gloss varnish is drowning out the glow when viewed from a distance. Possibly you need to expand the area of glow a little.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

great job on the shield... + Rep... Looks a bit shiny though


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Finished the Honour Guard with JP and the Sang. Nov. that goes with them. I think they turned out pretty good and they have made way for me to get work done on the Baal Predators that I am waiting to get done.




























I am actually very pleased with the Sang. Nov. as I was not sure how the whole 'cut the lights and shit off of his backpack and put them on his jump pack' would turn out. I think it went well myself. I really tried to keep the light and camera facing the direction that he was looking.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking models, sir. My only real criticism is that the red seems a bit patchy on the last two [especially the assault marine], the black base / under coat is showing through quite a lot...I'd suggest another coat of red to smooth and even out the colour.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Medic Jump-pack is very well done; I particularly like the attention to facing everything the same way.



aquatic_foible said:


> ...the red seems a bit patchy on the last two [especially the assault marine], the black base / under coat is showing through....


Maybe; combined with the gloss varnish it currently gives them a Chinese lacquer look.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

aquatic_foible said:


> Nice looking models, sir. My only real criticism is that the red seems a bit patchy on the last two [especially the assault marine], the black base / under coat is showing through quite a lot...I'd suggest another coat of red to smooth and even out the colour.


Thank you, the patchy parts that you see are actually Devlan Mud. They are primered black then Mechrite Red, then Blood Red. I put Devlan Mud on the red to darken it up a bit and to make them look a little dirty. Only my vehicles are ever pristine clean.:wink:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> The Medic Jump-pack is very well done; I particularly like the attention to facing everything the same way.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Maybe; combined with the gloss varnish it currently gives them a Chinese lacquer look.


Yep, makes them look wet.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I got the first Baal Predator done and I am very happy with it, two more to go. Perhaps I can get them both done before Feb.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another characterful piece.

I am particularly impressed with the realistic gold on the haloed chalice.

The scorching around the barrel barrel is very well done; although it does look a little odd against cleanness of the rest of the tank.

The only thing that might need a tidy is that the wet look seems to have overwhelmed the edges of the panels on the front so it looks a little flat; that might just be glare from the flash though.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I have gotten all three of the Baal Preds done and finished up 5 DC guys. I went with a bit of a different scheme on the DC and I let Heresy decide the colour that I painted them. In the poll people had the choice of the standard black, metallic blue via 2 tins of Mithril Silver & 1 Enchanted Blue, or Copper. Heresy chose Copper and I am very happy about that. They turned out great I think so here ya go.





































I bought an Assault Marine box (5 guys in one box) to make my DC and they are as follows. One with a PF and bolter cause they are relentless and 4 with a PW. To make the PW I took the chainswords cut the teeth off and filed the edge down so if you were looking at the very end of the sword it would look like a triangle.
My thinking on it was this, if you have a crazed maniac that was going out to war to die in glorious battle he should do as much damage as possible (PW). You really do not want to spend a large amount of resources to give him something that is of the finest quality as he is just going to end up breaking it. These are the weapons that are built by the apprentices in the forges learning how to make a power weapon. Not the greatest quality but good enough for who it is for.k:
So here they are and I must say that pictures just do not do them justice as they look so much better in real life .... I could just be biased though. Either way I really liked painting these guys.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the models, although at times I think that the flash in your camera causes the 'ardcoat to shine too much. Would love some pics in a well-lit room to reduce the glare, since I really think they're looking good.

I especially liked the pose on your Blood Champion, the sword point into the ground is great and much better than what I managed to do for my own.

What did you use for the colouring on your Sang. Novitiate?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Solid consistent look there.

I like the motto split across all the tanks.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Boc said:


> Loving the models, although at times I think that the flash in your camera causes the 'ardcoat to shine too much. Would love some pics in a well-lit room to reduce the glare, since I really think they're looking good.
> 
> I especially liked the pose on your Blood Champion, the sword point into the ground is great and much better than what I managed to do for my own.
> 
> What did you use for the colouring on your Sang. Novitiate?


I base coated him with bleached bone and then I painted the rest of him up using blood red and burnished gold, etc. After I got done with all of the painting I washed him downd with Devlan Mud. Turned out pretty nice I think.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Solid consistent look there.
> 
> I like the motto split across all the tanks.


Thanks guys and I will try to remember to shut the damn flash off. I am going right now to take better pics of the DC.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Better pics of the DC.














































I think that with the Gryphone Sephia wash it just really brings out the metal flake after I darkened it a bit with Devlan Mud. I really like the way they look.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice looking stuff, I don't like the ard coat on it though.. It makes them look too shiny for me (thats my own opinion )

Nicely painted though


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone when they say the 'ardcoat kills the overall appearance of the models. I really think you need to hit them with a dullcoat or stop using the flash on your camera (if you are using it). Your tanks look kinda bland and could use a drybrush or some chipping to detract from thick looking red paint on the body. overall your work is good!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Nice looking stuff, I don't like the ard coat on it though.. It makes them look too shiny for me (thats my own opinion )
> 
> Nicely painted though





HorusReborn said:


> I have to agree with everyone when they say the 'ardcoat kills the overall appearance of the models. I really think you need to hit them with a dullcoat or stop using the flash on your camera (if you are using it). Your tanks look kinda bland and could use a drybrush or some chipping to detract from thick looking red paint on the body. overall your work is good!


Yeah I get that alot. It actually looks much beter in real life. Years ago I helped a guy repaint old equipment and anything that he painted ended up getting top dollar. He would put primer and then 8 real thin coats of paint and 6 thin coats of clearcoat. It really looked like you could reach into the bulldozer and grab something, it looked that deep up close. That is part of the reason I like my stuff clearcoated with a satin finish.

Well I got a Thunder Guppy done for the paint challenge for this month and figured I should go ahead and post it up here as well. Thanks for the comments and for taking a look.:victory:


----------



## Quick (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the wet look .


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Quick said:


> I like the wet look .


 - having seen my share of 'ardcoat models, and knowing what they will look like in the flesh, I _still_ share Quick's sentiment.

The StormRaven is looking good. The more I see of those, the more strangely tempted I am to buy one...I would, however, like to see a little more edge highlighting on the beast, as it looks a little flat at the moment...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I have finished my first Land Raider Crusader and I must say that it was not as easy as I thought it would be. It took me almost 3 weeks to finish it and I will grant that I did not work on it every day I still put much time into it. I have now started mixing my GW paint with windex instead of just straight water, and let me tell you, if you are using water to mix .... stop now. I had a problem with the damn needle getting clogged before I was even half way through the model I was painting. Windex is so much more useful than water that if I could, I would drink the shit.

The needle never once clogged and the unused paint is sitting on my shelf and is taking forever to seperate. Damn good stuff there. So on this Crusader I also primed it black, only the second vehicle I have done that to. I usually just use the basecoat as the primer as well. I think it turned out very nice and it fits my army very well. 

Primered:










Finished:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

LRC looks very good. 
May I ask what windex actually is?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Window cleaner in a spray bottle, the kind I use also has vinegar in it as well, something else I hear helps with airbrushing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Crisp edges on the tank there.

Excellent job of putting your scheme on a tank without the large areas looking flat.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Crisp edges on the tank there.
> 
> Excellent job of putting your scheme on a tank without the large areas looking flat.


Thanks Dave ... I spent quite some time on that Crusader. I am often worried that I missed something.

Well I busted out two Dreads in record time ... gotta love how much time that airbrush is saving me. I have a total of four of these to do as well as 4 drop pods that will eventually get done, somehow some way. I like the way the copper for my Death Company looks and it really stands out when it is on the field, I should probably take pictures of them in action. Sad part I just realized is that I only have 5 DC troopers and need 5 more to field two dreadnoughts.:suicide:

Here they are:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dread looking very nice.


----------



## vulkan1793 (Apr 21, 2011)

very nice color scheme and i like the paint job though in my opinion a little bit too glossy looken but other than that keep up the good work


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I finished up the Sangiunor and am quite pleased with him. I have really been trying to focus on getting the little details right for my next project, Astorath. So here is The Sangy:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I got Astorath in both metal and finecast and decided to try out the finecast version first. ( Truth be told I really wanted to put one of the finecast models together. ) It was quite a bit lighter than I had thought it would be so I added some weight to the bottom. I know that most people are going to paint him red, but I decided that since he is like the High Chaplain that he should be black with a dry brush of Grey to blue. The bone colored things (edging, tops of the wings, etc) are Deneb stone without any wash on them ... I think it makes them stand out nicely. Questions and comments are always welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the black works.

However, it does make the model quite dark, so possibly the drop gem on his buckle would look better a brighter colour.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Got some RAS guys done and I think for next months painting challenge I am going to do a razorback that I have had base coated for over a year now ... how sad is that? Eight guys in the mob and I am quite content with them. C&C always welcome.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the way their sight lines are spread to cover the front arc

My real niggle is that the trims on the pauldrons are a little untidy, although that is not a major thing.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I like the way their sight lines are spread to cover the front arc
> 
> My real niggle is that the trims on the pauldrons are a little untidy, although that is not a major thing.


I have noticed that on several of the guys now. I guess I just get in one hell of a hurry and don't see that I have that little bit from where I cut it off the sprue. I always scrape everything smooth but it must be because they are the last thing that I do prior to clear coating them that I just don't notice it. I really need to pay more attention to detail.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well last month I got a Razorback painted up and this month I am working on a TH/SS Termy squad. Humakt's painting challenge has been a massive help in getting me to get some of the individual units done that I would have put off for far too long. I am seriously thinking about changing my method of play to a more Mech. Style and having some chariots for my marines to ride in is going to help that.









Basecoated Razor









Finished









Termies on the warpath. I should be able to get these finished by the end of October ... but I have to hurry as the 29th is my birthday and I am sure that weekend is going to be ate up by parties and whatnot.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I finished them ahead of schedule but only because I sacrificed a weekend to get them done. Just clear coated them today and they look better in RL than in the pics but, what are you gonna do?

Sergeant:










Regular guys:




























and my personal favorite Kael:










I am particularly happy with the shields on these guys. This is the first times I have ever done Hammer Termies and they were almost as hard for me as the clawed Termies. Very happy with the end result. I am not a pro painter or anything even close but they are definitely good enough for table top IMO. Tell me what you think ... and Dave be nice.:grin:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks great, but one question; why so shiny?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Because when the Walkers go to war it is always raining and the satin finish makes them look wet ... and I like them this way as so few people satin finish marines. It does make them stand out a bit.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Because when the Walkers go to war it is always raining and the satin finish makes them look wet ... and I like them this way as so few people satin finish marines. It does make them stand out a bit.


Don't get me wrong, they look fantastic. I was just curious.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Don't get me wrong, they look fantastic. I was just curious.


Thanks.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Thanks.


My pleasure.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet looking Termies OIIIIIIO! Question, what brand of Satin varnish is that? I ask because I use a Vallejo satin varnish and mine never come out so shinny.

How many points you suppose your at now? Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Lovely depth to that red.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Because when the Walkers go to war it is always raining and the satin finish makes them look wet ... and I like them this way as so few people satin finish marines. It does make them stand out a bit.


Personally if it was me, I would be a bit more selective, perhaps have dry areas on the innerparts of the model, places where it's shrouded, be a bit more selective to make the effect more pronounced. But that's just me. Paint on brother! For the 4th Company! Knowledge is Power!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Sweet looking Termies OIIIIIIO! Question, what brand of Satin varnish is that? I ask because I use a Vallejo satin varnish and mine never come out so shinny.
> 
> How many points you suppose your at now? Keep up the good work mate!


I use Krylon Satin finish Crystal Clear. I have a small heater that I turn on when I am clear coating because if they start to fog up due to humidity I can use hot air to draw the fog out of it. Not sure how it works just that it does. 

I figure to have about 4,000 points finished already with about 7,000 more to go.:smoke:


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Kyrlon also make a matt vanish that I hear works well. 

Just don't go with the GW purity seal, or gloss varnish. I have dusted the shit out of some minis with that stuff. It sucks when you have a model you worked hard on get frosted by the thing you try to protect it with. That being said, I never had this problem with army painter.

**Edit, sorry OIIIIIIO, that comment was meant for Disciple_of_Ezekiel


----------



## dborgeslfc (Nov 6, 2011)

OIIIIIIO said:


> I am particularly happy with the shields on these guys. This is the first times I have ever done Hammer Termies and they were almost as hard for me as the clawed Termies. Very happy with the end result.


I love your Hammer Termies! The shields look great. I've been wanting to do a squad of troops equipped with hammers ever since I finished the Space Marine video game recently. It's such a fun weapon to play with!

I can't say I'm a fan of the shiny look myself, but I can't deny that it does give your army a very distinct look/feel, and I'm all about that. Very well done!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well it is time for an update ... I have been very lax in this for the last little bit. After the holidays I will try to keep a little bit better pace. Lately I have found my games have been including a deathstar unit comprised of the following: 5 man Terminator Assault squad, 2 with LC, 3 with TH/SS, a Terminator clad Sang. Priest, and a Reclusiarch in PA.

I completed the termie squad a couple of months ago and finally set up to do a Reclusiarch/Chappy. Now I wanted the Chappy to stand out a but from the normal guys ( I know that they have black Armour ) but besides colour I wanted something to catch the eye.

Here he is primed.










This is him finished without the clear coat.










I was going to let the clear coat make the Armour look just coal black but I honestly did not think that it conveyed the look I wanted. I took a jar of Necron Abyss and dry brushed the whole model fairly lightly and then went back over the soft flexible parts with Chaos Black. I think it turned out fairly well. My favorite part though is the backpack from the Space Marine Commander box. 

I dry brushed it with Necron Abyss as well but I wanted the "Powered Eyes" to really pop. I dry brushed the exhaust ports with Shining Gold, Burnished Gold, and Mithiril Silver after I based them with Tin Bitz. The feathers on the lower part of them started off with Dheneb Stone and then a quick cover of Bleached Bone. The eyes themselves are Scorpion Green after a Knarloc Green coat. Turned out quite well I think.










And the finished product:










For December I brought my Death Company up to a 10 man unit finally.










To get that particular colour of copper I base coated them with Dwarf Bronze. After I have made all the other adjustments like the bolt pistols and chainswords, I wash the whole model twice. First with Devlan Mud, and second with Gryphon Sephia. It turns them into the perfect shade I was looking for. Very happy with the turnout on them.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Liking the chaplain a lot, the bone is very nicely painted. I'm not a fan of how shiny he is, but that's just my opinion and it doesn't detract from the fact it's well painted. Good job


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the chappy. His crozius looks suitably electric. The model looks a bit shiney though.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work.

It might just be the lighting, however the varnish seems to have reduced to relative glow from the eye-sockets and crozius; if it has you might want to make power effects even more extreme next time so the varnish does not dull them.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I will try that on the next Reclusiarch that I paint ... should be in a few months here. For the time being I have not really been keeping up with the Log as I am working much overtime as of late. For last month's Painting Comp. I knocked out another Thunder Guppy. I think that I thinned the paint a hair too much and had to do several coats more than usual.



















All in all it turned out rather well and I could not wait to finish it so that I could start on my Libbies. These guys are an amalgamation of GW boxes and conversions. Very little green stuff, but I have pinned all of the hands, guns, and CCW's. 

I used a box of Grey Knights so that I could get Psychic hoods for them as well as some of the weapons. I like to come up with some rather different poses on the guys and think that they turned out rather nice. When I bought the first Furioso dreadnought that was plastic and saw the giant halberd I knew I had to put it in the hands of one of my Libbies when I got around to making them.

Here are the pics of them after building and priming them, and I am almost finished with one of them. All that needs to be done is to clearcoat him and take pics.














































Two with jump packs and two foot slogging ... covers all bases for me. (have not started on the terminator ones yet).


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Krylon satin finish ... the flash makes it look shinier than what it really is.


I was going to say, satin in my mind is a polished effect that doesn't shine. Still, they look great! Did you get the razorback from a town called malice?... :so_happy: Shame on me!

Edit: Did you have to go to overkill anonymous after making the guy with the dreadnought spear arm?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That first Librarian looks a touch awkward to me: although it is technically possible for a marine to hold huge weights, the halberd seems too big and his grip does not seem to be on the centre of gravity so my suspension of disbelief was damaged. I suggest turning the hand so he is holding it with the base of the shaft resting on the ground.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

shiftystylin said:


> I was going to say, satin in my mind is a polished effect that doesn't shine. Still, they look great! Did you get the razorback from a town called malice?... :so_happy: Shame on me!
> 
> Edit: Did you have to go to overkill anonymous after making the guy with the dreadnought spear arm?


The first step to being a person who overkills you must willing to admit that you have a problem ............ I admit nothing.:biggrin:



Dave T Hobbit said:


> That first Librarian looks a touch awkward to me: although it is technically possible for a marine to hold huge weights, the halberd seems too big and his grip does not seem to be on the centre of gravity so my suspension of disbelief was damaged. I suggest turning the hand so he is holding it with the base of the shaft resting on the ground.


I can see what you are saying about the weight thing .... but in MY little universe I think of it like this: The metals that are used to make the weapon are analogous to the metals that we have now. The blade is made of Titanium, which is fairly light and strong and the counter-weight at the end of the shaft is made of Steel. Much more compact and heavy per square inch, thus not having to be as large as the blade to make the weapon balanced. That is what I was thinking when I put him together.

I finished my very first Libby today and I am quite pleased although not entirely happy with the result. I mixed Mithiril Silver and Regal Blue in equal parts to try and get a metallic blue. Did not work out quite as well as I wanted but it is very close to the color I wanted after I washed him down with an Asurman Blue. 



















This guy was made from parts of the Grey Knights box for the legs and Force weapon, as well as the his back for the Force Hood. The chest piece, Jump pack, and bolt pistol came from the Assault Marine box. The right arm came from the Command Squad that was originally holding a banner. I really liked putting this guy together as the force weapon is being held unlike any weapon that I have seen thus far as far as GW models go. I like it even though it was a pain to pin everything so that I would not have any parts fall off later.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, after some time off due to working like I am a retard (5 12's and a 10 for 22 weeks) I am finally back to working 4 10's. It has been great for my government due to the LARGE amount I have paid in taxes. It kinda bothers me to gross $2,400 a week and only get to take home $1,300. Big fucking bummer for me. I got some shit paid off and was buying shit all the while.

One of the things that I bought was a Knight and the codex to go with it. I have been working on the knight since I received it 3 weeks or so ago and sadly ... I did not take any pictures of it primed. In the morning I will take some of it and post them up. Good to be back online and able to catch up.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the first Knight I have completed ... I really liked the model itself and it is also the first time I ever used decals. The next one I do will have more decals on it now that I am a bit more comfortable with using them.














































I also magnetized the weapon so that I could switch it out for the battle cannon or the melta blast










The colour actually ended up being VERY close to my Death Company guys which was rather odd. I used only the new GW paints and never used a wash on the Hapshut Copper.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the face could be more defined, but the colour scheme is fantastic. Really clean paint job and all the metallics work really well together.

Looks like he's just been picked up from the dealer and is ready to kick ass


----------

